# Really good deal while they last.



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tried to post this in the good deal forum but wouldn't let me in for some reason. I just bought one of these and had to tell you guys after all the good info you've helped me with.

These racks actually allow you to pull all your gear out and turn it 180deg. for work or hook up etc... They are being blown out while they last at more than 50% off. The link is to one of I think 3 models on their e-bay offerings and the number is to their offices I think the guys name is Jeffo. 

These are said to be the real deal in quality and looks although I haven't laid my hand on the one I ordered yet. I will report back as to first impression when I do. Ho I should note that extra shelves are $20.00 each. (714)-434-6904 Jeffo. Good luck.




*54" Audio Video Rack Pull Out & Swivel for Easy Access E-Bay item (111153975060)*

Got this from my pal-pal receipt, 

avRacks
Janet Huisking
501 E Goetz Ave
Santa Ana, CA 92707
United States
Phone: 714-434-6904
[email protected]


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

wish I was ready for one. I'm a ways out still.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rpearson said:


> Tried to post this in the good deal forum but wouldn't let me in for some reason. I just bought one of these and had to tell you guys after all the good info you've helped me with.


Do you have a link? I found AVRAK and avracks in the UK. Neither had a sale indicated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Kal, looks like an eBay item. Use 111153975060 and search on eBay.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Kal, looks like an eBay item. Use 111153975060 and search on eBay.


It is an ebay item, Sorry to have left that info out.


----------

